# ex girl friend dating "now my ex best friend



## goldstandard (Apr 9, 2012)

my previous post "marriage ultimatum" gives some perspective on what I have been going through. Well after many marriage ultimatums, first one after dating only six months, my now ex girlfriend has turned to my now ex best friend. I was only reluctant in giving her a ring because she seemed only interested in getting married rather than staying on course and building a loving relationship with me. I am just sick to my stomach over this. He is telling her everything I said to him that was in confidence about all the pressures I was dealing with regarding the marriage ultimatum. He even told me to dump her and said she was toxic. I never stopped loving her but I never really felt her interst and love was for me but just wanting to be a MRS. since she has turned 52 and never been married.

Help me get past this guys. My self confidence is shattered. I have two losses here I am dealing with.


----------



## MSC71 (Aug 1, 2012)

Best thing to do is not to contact him or her. Ignore them totally. Its very hard to do. I know. But you have to do it for you. He wasnt your true friend if he did that.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

> I never stopped loving her but I never really felt her interst and love *was for me* but just wanting to be a MRS.


If this is true, then *this* makes you a generic, disposable 'man'.

Not HER man.
Not THE man.
Just "A" man.

Walk away with dignity. You *should NEVER *be anybody's 2nd choice; their 'better than nothing' option, their 'OMG I'm so afraid of being alone I'll marry ANYBODY" choice.

You're worth SO MUCH more than THAT.


----------

